# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > UP 3D Printers Forum >  Configure Extruder

## Nikmaster

Hi,
Since I last cleaned my Up! Mini the printing quality is worse. I had to clean because of stucked filament in the extruder. Now I have Strings, Blobs and details are fuzzy.
I think it extrudes currently too many filament.

Is this possible after cleaning?

I searched already hours, but I can't find how to calibrate the extrusion in Up! 
Does anyone know how I can config this?

Thanks a lot for all help

----------

